# Is it necessary to use the Aqua Base Coat with the Nfu oh Holo Polishes?



## thepicketywitch (Aug 18, 2011)

My first Nfu Oh Holo polish is on its way, and I've read some mixed reviews; some people are saying it HAS to be the Aqua Base, and others say that any base coat will do.

  	Suggestions? Should I just break down and buy it?


----------



## cheetahpita (Aug 21, 2011)

Nope! You don't need the Aqua Base, though I've heard that it helps the holo become more linear, and maybe helps the mani last longer?  I've used several Nfu Oh holos (61 is prob my fav) without it - just make sure you don't use a base coat.  Some people say using a top coat makes holos chip faster, but they never really last very long on me anyway... a day or two max.


----------



## TheClara (Aug 23, 2011)

I also just ordered a coupple of Nfu Oh holos and the Aqua Base. I just think it will be interesting to try the basecoat both with the Nfu Oh holos and my other holos (China Glaze, Nubar & Make Up Store), just to see if it makes a difference or not. I'll let you know when I've tested them =).


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 23, 2011)

TheClara said:


> I also just ordered a coupple of Nfu Oh holos and the Aqua Base. I just think it will be interesting to try the basecoat both with the Nfu Oh holos and my other holos (China Glaze, Nubar & Make Up Store), just to see if it makes a difference or not. I'll let you know when I've tested them =).



 	Please do! Thank you! Which ones did you order? I finally got my hands on #61.


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 23, 2011)

Well this is what happened with my Nfu Oh. My middle finger is Seche Base, index and ring are Essie All-In-One Base:









  	So in other words, a hot mess. The Essie fared a little better than the Seche Base (which I'm really not a fan of anyway), but it looks like I'm going to have to get the Aqua Base.


----------



## TheClara (Aug 24, 2011)

thepicketywitch said:


> Please do! Thank you! Which ones did you order? I finally got my hands on #61.


 
	Yes I will, as soon as I get them! I live in Finland, and I ordered them from the states, so it will probably take some time for the shipping. Will prob. get them next week. I got #63 and #66.


----------



## TheClara (Aug 24, 2011)

thepicketywitch said:


> Well this is what happened with my Nfu Oh. My middle finger is Seche Base, index and ring are Essie All-In-One Base:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
	Ouch! I did have a bit of the same reaction when I first applied my Make Up Store holos, but it wasn't nearly as bad. It worked for me only when I used the Strong Adhesion basecot from China Glaze and only went over the nail with the brush oince for each coat. That means no correcting of the colour, just wait, let it dry and apply a new coat. It took some time but eventually the colour got even after about five thin coats. Really hope the Aqua Base will make things less messy and complicated.


----------



## cheetahpita (Aug 24, 2011)

thepicketywitch said:


> Well this is what happened with my Nfu Oh. My middle finger is Seche Base, index and ring are Essie All-In-One Base:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	did you try it with no base? That's how I've always done them, and they turn out fine.


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 24, 2011)

cheetahpita said:


> did you try it with no base? That's how I've always done them, and they turn out fine.



 	I'm going to try that tonight, actually! I decided to experiment to see what would happen with the base coats I already own. They're just second nature to me because I have very badly ridged nails. But tonight is the no-base experiment! I'll post what happens.


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't use a base coat with my Nfu Oh polish.  It turned to sludge when I first applied it with Orly as a base coat so I don't use a base or a top coat with Nfu Oh.  Same thing happened to me with Zoya polishes too.


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 25, 2011)

Curly1908 said:


> I don't use a base coat with my Nfu Oh polish.  It turned to sludge when I first applied it with Orly as a base coat so I don't use a base or a top coat with Nfu Oh.  Same thing happened to me with Zoya polishes too.



 	With Zoya too!?


----------



## cheetahpita (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmm, Zoya polishes seem to work fine over my basecoat (Seche).  Maybe it's just the Orly one?


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 27, 2011)

Okay so! My Nfu Oh worked like a dream without a base coat! Thank you so much cheetahpita!
  	It's weird how some polishes just turn to goop over a base coat.


----------



## TheClara (Aug 30, 2011)

I got the Aqua Base today and I'll try it out tonight or tomorrow... Will post pics then!


----------



## cheetahpita (Aug 30, 2011)

thepicketywitch said:


> Okay so! My Nfu Oh worked like a dream without a base coat! Thank you so much cheetahpita!
> It's weird how some polishes just turn to goop over a base coat.



 	yay! glad it worked out, I love the Nfu Oh holos


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 30, 2011)

TheClara said:


> I got the Aqua Base today and I'll try it out tonight or tomorrow... Will post pics then!



 	Yay! Can''t wait to see pics!!!


----------

